# My Husband Thinks I'm Nuts



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

We picked up our new 28RSDS two weeks ago and I've been in there EVERY chance I get changing things, adding things, upgrading things...







Hubby doesn't see the need to get it all done right now. We're not camping yet, so I figure it's the PERFECT time to get everything done.







The kids LOVE hanging out in there, playing with their toys, watching a movie, having a snack and eating lunch out there! They think they ARE camping when they are hanging out there with me. My 3YO has asked several times if we were there yet!?









First, I'd like to thank everyone for some great ideas!
















So far, I've done the following:
1. Hung an LCD TV
2. Tinted the windows over the 4 bunks and the queen slide
3. Changed the mini-blinds over all the beds to roller shades (I had to shorten the shades)
4. Installed hooks for more jackets, in the bathroom and kitchen
5. Installed the TP and towel holder in the bathroom
6. Installed a soap dispenser in the shower
7. Installed organizational things (bag holder, wrap holder, spice rack, etc) in the cabinets
8. Made the beds (this was NO small task with all the mattress pads and odd mattress sizes)
9. organized and loaded all our camping stuff

I still need to:
1. Install a pleated shower door
2. hang the shower curtain to make a dressing area
3. install one of the pantry drawers for a utensil drawer
4. install a power tongue jack
5. mount the dvd player in the tv "cabinet"
6. neatly run the cables from the dvd to the DVD
7. mount the TV and dvd player in the bunkroom
8. put drawers in the bottom of the bunkroom wardrobe
9. put a drawer in the bottom of the tv "cabinet"
10. put a door on the end of the dinette seat
11. Change the faucets to single handle residential faucets
12. figure out the best way to store the slide rails
13. find a better way to organize everything in the front storage compartment
#8 - 13 will be long-term projects.

This is our third camper. Can I help it if I know how I want things AND that I have this site for GREAT ideas AND that we're not camping YET!? One of these nights, I'll get out there and take pictures of everything so I can load them into the gallery.

I know my husband will appreciate everything once it's done, but I think he's sick of having me in the camper after work and on weekends. Does your spouse think you are nuts for changing so many things?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I know my husband will appreciate everything once it's done, but I think he's sick of having me in the camper after work and on weekends. Does your spouse think you are nuts for changing so many things?


Oh, I only wish my DW would be as excited as you are! Keep up the good work. Only, make room for daddy as well.

Mark


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

We did the same thing. Hung out and played with everything until we were sure we had it all figured out. We did not do all the mods as quick but still doing it piece by piece.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

luv2camp,

Sounds like you are having a ball getting all those mods finished sunny You will love the power tongue jack and the shower curtain mods when they are done.







Also, adding the MAXX Air vents ware really worthwhile. Keep on Modding!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

luv2camp said:


> We picked up our new 28RSDS two weeks ago and I've been in there EVERY chance I get changing things, adding things, upgrading things...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can we modaholic









Awesome, you have been busy









Thor


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Wow, can you come over to my Outback??


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I don't think your nuts, you're awesome







nice job getting organized and ahead of the game.

By the way when at Drummer Boy, don't stay at site 60, it is haunted







and all night long someone/thing does some crazy things.

If my camper was at my house I would be in it almost every night tinkering on something or tearing something apart to see how it works and then have to make it better somehow, it's an obsession.

good job on what you have done so far.

kevin


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You go, girl!

Your DH is a lucky man!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

How did you install the tp and towel holder in the bathroom? Are they screwed into the walls or the linen cabinet? Nice job on all the mods.


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

We already had the maxair and roof vents installed by the dealer so I wouldn't have to be bother climbing on the roof. I knew I'd have MUCH more fun things to do with my time - IN the camper!

As for the TP and towel holder - I used the standard ones that came with our camper sans any screws. I mounted the towel holder on the linen closet wall to the right of the sink high enough that there was 3-4 inches from the bottom of the towel to the sink. I mounted the TP holder horizontal on the left side of the open shelf next to the toilet. I needed to use my husband's angle drill with a phillips bit to get the screws in. I suppose you could mount it on the left side wall in that open shelf - so you wouldn't need an angle drill.

I promise to get pictures in a gallery ASAP.

Hi. My name is Natacha and I'm a modaholic.

Nah... I just know if I waited for my husband to do this stuff - 1) it wouldn't be how I liked it and 2) we'd be camping for YEARS waiting for it all to get done!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Oh Yeah....PICS









Thor


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Natacha, you are awesome!!!























Can I bring my OB over???


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

summergames84 and 7heaven - 
You will have to get in line behind all our camping friends that want me to mod their campers.







I keep avoiding them though. They don't have Outbacks, so I have NO IDEA what mods to make to their campers!







Not to mention, I would get NO gratification from doing mods in their campers. At least in MY camper, I can just look around at all the neat things I've been able to do with tips and tricks from the modaholics before me. action

Oh, I have a couple more things that are on my list -








1. Sew pillows that I can use on the couch and then at night - shove into the vents to block the sunlight in the morning.
2. Put in soap dispensers at the kitchen sink and bathroom sink
3. get a baking stone to regulate the heat in the oven more - I plan on making some cinnamon monkey bread for breakfast now that we have an oven while camping!


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Get the Tornado or Quickie Flush installed before you break-in that black tank!


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

I've done several of those mods myself. My 13 year old daughter always helps me. Maybe she's a future OB mod queen too!

BTW, you should update your signature line and delete "on order"


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Natacha!!
How would you like to take a trip to S. GA, and organize my camper AND home?? It would be good pay PLUS all expenses paid. How much more gratification can that be???







Then, you can do ever more extreme mods to YOUR OB with the money you made!! That's the way to go, GF!! Tell your friends to line them up and you'll be glad to do them at a set rate/hr or per mod!! That's the way to go!!
Great mods........BTW, you must have super energy!! I think we'll have to nominate YOU for most mods in shortest time!!








Happy OBing!!
Darlene action


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

7heaven - thanks for the heads up on my signature. I was too busy doing mods to remember to change it?









I got the dealer to install a quickie flush on each the black and grey tanks before delivery. I didn't want to mess with dropping the belly cover. I have to say, the sales guy thought I was nuts for wanting one on the grey tank. You can tell he never uses the same camper more than once - or he never camps!

I have to say, I wouldn't be doing half these mods if I hadn't been on this site EVERYDAY while waiting for our camper! It's all YOUR fault!









And for those of you who think my house is organized - think again. I can't keep up with my husband and kids. I TRY to organize things - and to get them to keep things organized, but before you know it, it looks like a junk bomb went off in my house. At least with the camper - there are less things and much more limited horizontal surfaces. Is it just my house or do others have a problem with every inch of horizontal surface getting loaded with papers and other junk?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

luv2camp said:


> At least with the camper - there are less things and much more limited horizontal surfaces. Is it just my house or do others have a problem with every inch of horizontal surface getting loaded with papers and other junk?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just wait







......the little flat space will fill up just as fast camping.

Always remember, there is a difference between lived in mess and a pigstye.









John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

luv2camp said:


> it looks like a junk bomb went off in my house. At least with the camper - there are less things and much more limited horizontal surfaces. Is it just my house or do others have a problem with every inch of horizontal surface getting loaded with papers and other junk?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know how you feel
Trying to keep up with 2 teenage girls
And young lad(Little water rat)








It can be hard to keep things up to pare









Don


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

luv2camp said:


> 7heaven - thanks for the heads up on my signature. I was too busy doing mods to remember to change it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, not just your house. I can't seem to get rid of all the papers and such. It's all the junk mail and the "I might need that someday" that keeps me knee deep with papers and all.


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

Cmon Luv2camp, we got you figured out. Your real name is Martha right?









Great mods and impressive how fst you got them done.


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

Flat surface thing - I can't say I remember seeing one in the last couple of decades... At least not a horizontal one anyway. My wife doesn't even remember what the top of her desk looks like under the mountain of paper/books/folders/CD's/laptop. I nicknamed her "Queen of Stack". Just don't touch it, or you get an avalanch!





















Oh well, Love is what it is...


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Your way ahead of me, just did the max air vents and put in a memory foam matress under the dual bed for extra comfort. towel bars and such have already been done. Will check out you list and see what good ones I can add.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You mean there are horizontal surfaces in a house?









Who would have thought that!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

luv2camp

Glad I am not the only Moding DW. DH has his own list but so far I've been the one completing my list . You are way ahead of me though. So may I suggest since you are not far away. When you've finished your list bring the kids and come play in my Outback for awhile.

You are not crazy. The Outback is your home away from home and if it isn't the way you want it you won't enjoy your time away from home. JMHO

Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

You're my hero!







Awesome job!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

nonny said:


> You're my hero!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know you have a problem if you start modding while camping









Thor


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Thor said:


> nonny said:
> 
> 
> > You're my hero!
> ...


Isn't that part of the camping experience??


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

3LEES said:


> Thor said:
> 
> 
> > nonny said:
> ...


It sure can be









Don


----------



## jonnyty2002 (Jul 8, 2005)

just give my DW some pointers and lite a fire under her #$$ and we'll be doing good. i wish i had your gumpsion. keep on keepin on. sounds like yall might be fun to camp with


----------



## hoby88 (Feb 18, 2006)

How big are the screws you used to hang the towel holder and the toilet paper holder?

We just pick up our 26 rks last monday and took it on a 4 day shake down and we are lost where to put the tp holder.









Did the max air covers already and I am going to mod the medicene cabinet with plexi glass and double stick tape.

The 3 m holders are awesome.









Trying to figure out what to do with the tall cabinmet under sink that has the clothes hamper, want to put a basket in there for the chemicals.

Thanks, 
Troy


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jonnyty2002 said:


> just give my DW some pointers and lite a fire under her #$$ and we'll be doing good. i wish i had your gumpsion. keep on keepin on. sounds like yall might be fun to camp with
> [snapback]105103[/snapback]​


Ok...we'll see what we can do.


----------

